# Fox numbers down? Coyotes where?



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

It seems to me that I have not seen a fox in a LONG time. Do you think the numbers are down? If so why? I'm interested in doing some hunting this weekend and if anyone would like to get together with me that would be great.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Stolenbase

Coyote numbers are up, as a result of that, fox numbers are down. These two arch rivals can't live together.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i just saw a red fox in the city last week, i dont know if thats a good or bad sign


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The fox are still down for the most part i the areas that i hunt but are better then they were a couple of years ago. I shoot maybe one fox the twenty coyotes a season and usually the fox comes from my Montana trip. That what i've seen atleast.


----------

